

Briox using BootStrapToday for complex Project Management - bootstraptoday
http://blog.bootstraptoday.com/2012/06/15/hero-of-the-month-briox-ltd/

======
bootstraptoday
Based in Tel Aviv, Israel, Briox is developing an application platform,
Riversip that is used to deploy many different mobile applications. They are
successfully using BootStrapToday for Project Management in a way that is
commendable and which makes us worthy of a pat on the back.

